# Which physical attrubutes do you find attractive in a woman



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

:scratchhead:

Hi All,

Posting here hoping for a male perspective on this but first a little bit of back story.

My husband and I have recently separated and when I asked him why he wasn't willing to try counselling his response is that I am no longer attractive to him, physically, and no amount od counselling can change the way he looks at me.

I would say for sure he's better looking than I am and probably has had prettier partners in the past but I've really never though he could see me as this unattractive. I wans't attracted to him because of his looks, there was a lot more too it than that and, if he appearance changed, it wouldn't affect how I feel about him.

As for me, I have changed a bit over the last couple of years. I was really sick, twice. Lost a lot of weight and haven't managed to gain all of it back. I've always been naturally very thin butmI lost muscle too so I guess I look somewhat different. The biggest difference is that my face looks thinner.

Anyway, he told me I'm basically a 2 in a City full of 10s and that he's disappointed because he feels he can do better.

All of this lead me to think: what physical charasteristics do you guys find attractive and if tou partner were to somehow change, gain weight, lose weight, just somehow look different, would there be any particular deal breakers?

Thanks!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

What a terrible ass he was to say these things to you. I am so sorry


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry to here about your D Bag, loser husband. Consider yourself lucky that he is on his way out. Ask him if there is any way you can help to speed up the process.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Your husband is a jerk - a situation like this is one where I think it's 100% ok to lie! Not doing so shows him to be completely cold.

As for attributes I find attractive: long blonde or dark brown hair (mid back), eyes, nice breasts (don't like anything smaller than a B or bigger than a D), a nice round butt. Weight doesn't matter to me as long as she looks "right" (i.e., tits on a stick is not attractive to me and neither is morbidly obese). 

My STBXW is a catch, physically speaking, but being married to her has taught me that I'm much more attracted to personality and intelligence than anything else. She has the looks but ther personality and way she treated me makes her incredibly ugly. I hope you realize the something about your husband!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I highly doubt he really thinks that. That sounds like the kind of thing that you say when you're just trying to hurt them. I'm sorry he's said those things, and honestly I think you should ignore it. I'm sure you're just fine.



> what physical charasteristics do you guys find attractive and if tou partner were to somehow change, gain weight, lose weight, just somehow look different, would there be any particular deal breakers?


As for your specific questions; I'm a leg and ass man, I like slim legs and curvy bums. I could care less about breasts, although if I had to choose, I'd choose smaller. As for gaining and losing weight, I can't imagine losing weight as a deal breaker. I can find extremely thin still attractive if I like the woman herself. I'm also pretty flexible with weight gain, up to a point. I probably wouldn't be attracted to anyone over 200 lbs though.

For the record, he's an ass.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

The fact is that men find a wide range of physical attributes attractive, from very skinny to fat, from pale to dark, from "natural" to high maintenance, from top-heavy to bottom-heavy, etc. Generally you can't go wrong being healthy and in decent shape, and doing some things to "take care of yourself" (basic grooming stuff), and a good attitude goes a long way. 

But as others have pointed out, your husband just sounds like a jerk.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Anyway, *he told me I'm basically a 2 in a City full of 10s* and that he's disappointed because he feels he can do better.




And the award for the biggest a$$ hole goes to that guy 



To answer your question op to me there is nothing more beautiful than a woman whose confident in herself with a laid back personality 


Outward beauty is what attract you inward beauty is what keeps you


----------



## wtf2012 (Oct 22, 2012)

IMO being too thin is not an issue to most guys *(caveat for ethnicity)

Deal breakers for me only based on physical attractiveness are putting on too much weight and not doing anything about it and cutting long hair into some sort of mommy or granny cut


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Consider yourself blessed. You are rid of a narcissitic Ahole. Take care of yourself get healthy and find yourself a real man. Oh by the way, the most attractive part of a woman, her heart.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Black men do not like fat women. Can we get over that? 

OK? OK!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

NextTimeAround said:


> Black men do not like fat women. Can we get over that?
> 
> OK? OK!


OK.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> My husband and I have recently separated and when I asked him why he wasn't willing to try counselling his response is that I am no longer attractive to him, physically, and no amount od counselling can change the way he looks at me.


Given that you've lost weight, it's likely that your husband is having an affair, or eager to, and he's simply rationalizing that you're to blame.



> All of this lead me to think: what physical charasteristics do you guys find attractive and if tou partner were to somehow change, gain weight, lose weight, just somehow look different, would there be any particular deal breakers?


I can forgive most of the physical changes that come during marriage. Especially the ones due to illness. What might change my opinion of my wife is if she became very obese and refused to work on her weight.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

PHT, where on earth did you find that?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Whatever you look like, some man would find you the most gorgeous creature on earth or would at least convincingly treat you as if you were. If that man isn't your husband, the problem isn't your appearance. He hasn't "settled", you have.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks everyine for all the info and advice.

I've honestly never had any problem with the way I look. I'd like to make more effort to dress nicer and generally look better but with all the other things going on in life I find I'm often very short of time.

Here are a couple pics taken in tha last few days. A couple decent ones and a not so decent one.

Is this someone you'd consider to be a 2?:

{Edited to remove link}

Feel free to be brutsally honest


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm a woman, but I'll give my advice, anyway.

You look kind of stern in the right photo. I bet a little bit of make up and adding some volume to your hair will make the right difference. You look slim and naturally SO (sorry, I didn't mean "slow.") I'm sure most men will agree that's a good thing.

and smile....... for years, Charles's mistress would sneer at the camera so all the the tabloids had photos of her at her least attractive. When Charles finally decided he was going to be seenw ith her out in public (a few years after his ex wife's death) she got a makeover and one of the things she was advised to do was to smile whenever she saw a camera. IT made a huge difference. She will never be considered beautiful to a lot of people, she improved her image and likeability to a large degree.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

No, not a 2. On looks alone I'd say a high 6, possibly 7 when you smile. But I don't grade on looks alone so that could easily go up or down depending on other things.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, but your horse is a 2. Get a quarter horse or Arab.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

You're score is muck higher than a two, and you can improve that if you want too. You're H is an ass. He said you're a two just to justify his bs or hurt you. Don't know what problems you two had in the M, but your looks aren't one of them.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

NextTimeAround said:


> PHT, where on earth did you find that?


Google image.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> Google image.


they think of everything.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Thanks everyine for all the info and advice.
> 
> I've honestly never had any problem with the way I look. I'd like to make more effort to dress nicer and generally look better but with all the other things going on in life I find I'm often very short of time.
> 
> ...



OK ill be brutally honest with you your gorgeous especially in that cowboy hat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

You look great! Now go find someone who deserves your love. When you mentioned your ilness I assumes the worse, but you look great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the kind comments guys and ladies.

I do agree a smile would help! I'm normally a lot happier, just not this week!

Husband has been asked to leave and has found himself an apartment.

We have had a lot of issues in our marriage. In part due to the fact that he is military and returned from a deployment pretty messed up. Two years in and we have a diagnosis of manic depression. Needless to say that has been difficult to deal with. My being sick really didn't healp either.

First time I had just arrived in the States (originally from Scotland) and had to go through a medical exam for immigration. Due to the facty UK vaccinate against TB at high school, I popped positive. Cheast X-Ray came back clear but I still had to take a nasty course of anti-biotics. I had such a severe reaction to them that some days just getting out of bed was a challenge.

Second sickness was only a few months later. I was working out of State a lot as a consultant and wakened up at the end of a flight one evening and couldn't move my arm. Figured I'd just fallen asleep on it and it would be ok. As the days and weeks went on there was no improvement and I started to lose feeling in the other arm and was having trouble walking without stumbling. Co-ordination was awful and memory was affected to. Had a whole host of tests and in the end it looked like stress was the culprit. A combination of a stressful job and dealing with my husbands irratic behaviour!

Anyway, that's all resolved now so hopefully there will be better days to come.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

xakulax said:


> OK ill be brutally honest with you your gorgeous especially in that cowboy hat!!!!!!!!!!


That's very kind, thank you so much!


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol, you don't like my Clydesdale! 

Hahaha, to be fair that isn't a great pic.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I am not a man...but I will say this...he doesn't deserve you. Don't you change a hair for him. Now...you look in the mirror and see the things YOU want to change for YOU and SCREW him! Do what makes YOU feel better for YOU...but not for him. Let him BEG you to stay...and if he doesn't KICK HIS ASS OUT!
> 
> What a horrible ******* he is to say that to you!!!!
> 
> I wish you the best doll!


The man is an insensitive ass. He is done...and she seems to be well rid of him.

Of course she should change...for HER. Which is, I believe, the reason she is here.

**

I go to the gym a lot. And it seems you have a MINOR problem compared to many women. You are too thin, at least in your estimation.

So go to the weight bench and buy yourself some protein powder, or if you are REALLY brave, some Mass Gainer (this is a powder which is something like 600-1000 calories PER SHAKE)

Work the weights hard. And I don't mean the little pink girly 5 lb. dumbbells. Work the muscles HARD, and emphasize the back, the core and the legs (SQUATS...and put at least 25 lbs. per side on the barbell bar)

Good posture, good shoulders, lean muscle mass a confident walk...all of these things add some serious points. It isn't all about percentage body fat, though adding muscle will solve THAT little dilemma too.

Good luck. Gyms are also pretty male dominant. Just saying. The city may be full of 10's. Some of them are GUYS. Go find yourself one.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Thanks everyine for all the info and advice.
> 
> I've honestly never had any problem with the way I look. I'd like to make more effort to dress nicer and generally look better but with all the other things going on in life I find I'm often very short of time.
> 
> ...


Gain about 10 pounds, a mix of muscle and fat. It will round your features and your shape, which is otherwise pretty good.

Learn to smile. Frowning constantly isn't a good trait.

A bit of blush and some lipstick. You have thin lips. Emphasize them and do some lip liner. That will make them pop more. Also bring more attention to your eyes.

Spend more than three minutes on your hair every day. Yes, you are a horsey girl and they tend to be low maintenance. I'm sure the horses are very impressed. Bipeds are more finicky. Most (not all) men like longer hair.

You are not a 2. . Personality is a HUGE part of it.

We have a family friend who was short, very heavy...and I mentioned that she was attractive despite the fact she was also older. My wife thought I was an idiot, but the woman had a KILLER personality. Cultivate more positivity in your mind. It is hard. I had a problem with it too.

You asked about a 'deal breaker'.

Here it is: if my wife changed her appearance ON PURPOSE to spite me, that would be a deal breaker. 

If she knew I liked long hair and she cut it into a crew cut deliberately, I'd look askance. If she had to shave her head due to surgery, I'd be fine with that.

If she gained 50 pounds because she wanted to reduce my attractiveness to her, I'd blow a gasket. If she gained (or lost) weight because of health reasons, that's fine.

Complacency is also a killer. If she doesn't care, why should I? And this is 'doesn't CARE after discussion', not 'in a bit of a life rut'.

This is brutal honesty.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

JCD said:


> Gain about 10 pounds, a mix of muscle and fat. It will round your features and your shape, which is otherwise pretty good.
> 
> Learn to smile. Frowning constantly isn't a good trait.
> 
> ...


Thanks JCD,

I appreciate your honesty and there's a lot of good advice in your posts.

I've started running again and will def have a go at lifting some weights. I want to improve my strength anyway. Have three huge horses, 2 Clydesdales and a thoroughbred, and they can be tough to handle at times so a little extra strength would help. It would also help when trying to unload and stack over a tonne of hay every week!

A little bit of makeup I can also do. I tend not to like wearing any to work but outwith work I'd be down for that.

Even though I'm a horse person I also love to get out in the City and beach. Nights out, days out, visiting new places. Usually I look kinda scruffy at home but get dolled up a bit to go somewhere.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm not assigning you a number. I think with my small brain and it says "I'd hit" so your husband is a moron.

If you like the way you look you should ignore all of the part time makeover artist advice in here too. You're beautiful how you feel. Looks are subjective. More makeup is great for some guys but to me it looks stupid on some women. Sometimes the natural features are better left un obstructed by make up.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Brutally? I don't like to rate looks but if he said you are a two then he is an idiot. I don't usually tell people that they look like other people but in this case... you have a Natascha McElhone vibe. She's a very attractive woman.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Im sorry I said your husband was an Ahole. I didnt know he had been deployed. Im sure he is probably going thru alot. That being said that isnt any excuse for his behavior. I hope everything works out for the both of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Lookingforhelpandhope, I really want to hurt your husband. What a completel jerk.

As far as how you look, you look fine. I wouldn't even listen to the comments here. You don't like to wear make up? Fine. Do not wear it. Be yourself and be healthy and fit. The rest will come and you will find some men naturally gravitate toward your natural beauty.

Please don't feel like you have to change because society says you should look a certain way.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

To me good posture, a nice smile and rosy cheeks that indicate a woman is genuinely happy with herself is very attractive. It's more about attitude that simply appearance. 

If a woman has a look that says to me she really doesn't like or respect herself very much that is a real turn off.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Here are a couple pics taken in tha last few days. A couple decent ones and a not so decent one.
> 
> Is this someone you'd consider to be a 2?:


No. Here is a 2.









You're fine. If your husband wants to leave, you'll get dates.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Wolf1974 said:


> What a terrible ass he was to say these things to you. I am so sorry


--Hard to say it more eloquently than that..

Damn!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

First of all, consider yourself VERY lucky that you are getting rid of that poor excuse for a man. I realize that men have different preferences in body types. Some don't like skinny women. I like a thin woman. I am very fortunate that my wife has never been heavy. In fact, because of some medical issues, she is a bit too thin right now, 5'2" and 98 lbs. She has never weighed more than 125. (There are pics of her and us on my profile page and she was about 115 lbs in those). I will say, however, even though she is a bit too thin right now, she looks SO HOT in size 2 short shorts!!!

Now to you. A two??? REALLY??? Is your ex blind?? Ok, I think you are gorgeous!! The picture of you next to the horse is HOT! I am not giving you a number because I really hate that. I just know that many men who took a look at you in those jeans would go WOW!


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank again for all the kind words 

I have another question for you that's related to this situation.

If a relative were to come live with you and your SO, would you put the relative first over your SO. What I mean is, given they are family, would you consider them to be your number 1 priority and you SO comes second? Would you consider your SO to be you core familt or the relative?

Thound, I understand what you're saying. I have huge respect what his military service and feel awful that it's had such a profound effect on him. But you were right, irrespective he is being an a$$hole!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Relative before my wife?? Nothing comes before my wife!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Been there, done that. SO always comes first. Relative or not, they're just guest and should know their place. 

BTW, Lookin. A little web safety. You've got enough responses to know the answer, so that pic link has served it's purpose. I'd take it down, before some crazed inter-nutter starts stalking you.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you anchorwatch, that's a good point. Link removed!

As to putting the relative first, I feel the same as you guys do. Your SO should always come first.

The situation is that we visited his family a few months back. His neice was having a bit of a hard time. No money, no employment prospects, living in a very deprived community where alcohol, violence, drugs and suicide and prevalant. She seemed smart and willing to make a new life so I (not my husband but me) invited her to some live with us and bring her son with her. It was supposed to be an opportunity for her to find a job, build new skills and ultimately (even if it took some time) build her own life. I also thought it would help my husband because we live a fair bit away from the City and he fells a tad isolated at times. He likes kids and I thought that having the kid around and the company of his neice (who is only a few years younger than us) would really help.

We had agreed that we would support them until they could support themselves and that they would tag along with us if they wanted to but we would comtinue to go about our lives together and they would have to fit in with our life. Not unreasonable?

Well, it backfired on me big time! He made is 100% clear day 1 that they are his priority. That he will put them first and do whatever is right for them irrespective of me/us. He plans weekend activites/social time to suit them and often wouldn't even invite me along! The few times I did join them I was treated like a complete outsider. They all did their thing together and I felt invisible. At home, I would come back from work in the evening and they would all be playing happy families and he often wouldn't even acknowledge that I was home. 

I guess it doesn't matter anymore, I just wanted to know whether people feel like I was unreasonable.

Trying to identify any mistakes I might have made to prevent history from repeating.

Thanks again! :smthumbup:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I just think that shows more of his unconcern and disrespect of you. We make all decisions of major importance together. We didn't even let our own son back home a number of years ago without discussing it together and setting boundaries. Again, good that he is gone. Now you can find someone who treats you with love and respect respect and be the passionate lover you deserve!


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Sometimes in a short term stay a person may cater to family members visiting and this may reduce the amount of time spent with SO. Longer term as you describe SO should be the priority.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, that's what I thought too.

Both in terms of his general attitude and in terms of you SO being the one who should come first.

Agree completely that people visiting short term deserve lots of attention. Any time we have family visiting on vacation (mine or his) we put a tonne of effort into doing all the things they want to do, making them feel at home, etc.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll tell you what I tell any man in you situation. There's always 2 dysfunctional people in a relationship. 

I think your husbands words were meant to hurt and probably displacement on his part. Probably some guilt on his part. 

So what's attractive in the opposite sex to me? A woman who is a complete package and comfortable for what she is. My cousins wife, a former hooters girl, fake boobed and bleach blonde bimbo is ogled by many, but my take, she's narcissistic and petty. One of the ugliest people I know. 

So if your too skinny, go lift some heavy stuff! Crossfit girls are rocking if you ask me. 

I find Scottish brougue to be quite sexy personally.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

U.E. McGill said:


> I'll tell you what I tell any man in you situation. There's always 2 dysfunctional people in a relationship.
> 
> I think your husbands words were meant to hurt and probably displacement on his part. Probably some guilt on his part.
> 
> ...


McGill,

I do agree that there has been fault on both sides. No doubt about that. I guess it's just that he has so many underlying issues and he's terrified to deal with them. He puts a lot of that on me and it's very difficult to deal with.

My biggest concern for him right now is suicide. He had other family members commit suicide, one was in the relatively recent past. I've found out that he's 'joked' about suicide with a family member recently and I'm noe terrified, irrespective of what may happen in our marriage, that he might harm himself.

I feel like I should reach out to the military and tell them this but I know that'll have a major impact on his career. He'll hatre mne for it but sort of thinking right now that I have to make someone aware.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

That's a tough one. We had two soldiers who recently returned from Afghanistan kill themselves this week here in Canada. There's a lot of criticism of how the government cares for these men and women. 

Is it possible to tell someone who's bound to secrecy that can't reveal your warnings to his superiors? Maybe a pastor or something...


----------



## Redpill (Mar 20, 2014)

Big tits and firm ass. 

But I could settle for nice legs. I love a woman's legs.

As for my partner gaining weight? Too late. She's a beluga whale now. I'm afraid of being crushed to death in my sleep.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

You will find someone who is attracted to any particular body type.

If you have great legs, you'll find a leg man. if you have a good butt, you'll find a butt man. If you are incredibly average...you'll find a man who prefers security to 'wow' factor. 

There is a man for everyone...but if one's own selection criteria stays unrealistically high, the fault sometimes lies in oneself. Just a caution. Women who 'can't find anyone' (or men) are too choosy. 

There is nothing wrong or shallow or incorrect at tweaking oneself to move a bit closer to the 'average' assumption of attractiveness. It increases your selection pool.


----------



## groovebaer63 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I am not a man...but I will say this...he doesn't deserve you. Don't you change a hair for him. Now...you look in the mirror and see the things YOU want to change for YOU and SCREW him! Do what makes YOU feel better for YOU...but not for him. Let him BEG you to stay...and if he doesn't KICK HIS ASS OUT!
> 
> What a horrible ******* he is to say that to you!!!!
> 
> I wish you the best doll!


:iagree:
I am a man, I am no always as nice to my wife as she deserves it myself, but this story is beyond believe. I believe there was something about for better and for worse in good times and bad in the marriage vows?
Anyway: 1) A city full of 10 and your a 2? Never is this true. Just look the other way
2) What do you have to change? - Get rid of this non-person in your life and follow the advise above, i.e. do what it takes to make yourself feel good, desirable again (but to someone who derserves you ;-)) :smthumbup:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

As your health improves, so will your appearance. His attitude / personality, however, would probably need more work than he's capable of doing.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks again guys.

I'm no longer paying any mind to the comments he made. At the end of the day, it says more about him than it does about me.

It's sad that our marriage has deteriorated to this point but the only thing I can do is move onward and upward.


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> :scratchhead:
> All of this lead me to think: what physical charasteristics do you guys find attractive and if tou partner were to somehow change, gain weight, lose weight, just somehow look different, would there be any particular deal breakers?
> 
> Thanks!


Ok, so you are asking a couple of questions here. What are the physical traits, and what would you do if they changed?

1) I love tits, ass, and a smile. Now my gf is very small up top (32AA) but I love her boobs. See it's not about size, it's about proportion. She's 5'4" and 115lbs so they look perfect on her small frame. That's the "tits" portion that's so important to me. It's not about size but how well they go with the person. Ass, well I love a nice ass. One that isn't all saggy n ****. There can be a little bit of junk back there, but I like it to look good in the jeans. Finally the smile. She has to have a good smile and a nice set of teeth. A jacked up grille can **** up the prettiest of women.

I'd also say that over all I would like physical fitness to be important to her. Not just because I want her to look sexy, but I want her to feel sexy herself. Not to mention the health benefits that go along with it.

2) Are there any deal breakers if they changed? Well I really wouldn't want my partner to become overly obese. Not just for visual reasons but for health. Would I leave them because of it, no. I would encourage the change in a healthy manner and be willing to do whatever I encouraged right along side of them. Being a partner means supporting your other half.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

You should thank him OP. Better to find out that he is ****ty NOW vs down the road.

You don't want that type of a man!!! 

Looks are irrelevent, what matter is what kind of a person you are. Now don't get me wrong, there has to be some kind of attraction for relationship to exist of course, but as long as there is some, that should be fine.

We all get old and ugly, you don't want to end up with a guy that will leave you at the first sign of your health or looks going down.

You should be thankful!

Karma is a *****. Let him find his 10 and see what that entails hehe. You will be laughing at him in NO time.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

DoF said:


> You should thank him OP. Better to find out that he is ****ty NOW vs down the road.
> 
> You don't want that type of a man!!!
> 
> ...


I agree completely DoF. If he truly places so much value on appearance I suspect he'll nevcer really be happy. Perhaps for a short while but not in the long term.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Thanks everyine for all the info and advice.
> 
> I've honestly never had any problem with the way I look. I'd like to make more effort to dress nicer and generally look better but with all the other things going on in life I find I'm often very short of time.
> 
> ...


_
Every woman is beautiful. She just needs the right man to look at her._ 

I totally agree with this saying because for everyone one of us there's a type out there who will find us attractive. 
You just need to find your type and apparently your a**hole H wasn't.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

lovelygirl said:


> _
> Every woman is beautiful. She just needs the right man to look at her._
> 
> I totally agree with this saying because for everyone one of us there's a type out there who will find us attractive.
> You just need to find your type and apparently your a**hole H wasn't.


Thank you lovelygirl, you're lovely! :smthumbup:


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Thanks again guys.
> 
> I'm no longer paying any mind to the comments he made. At the end of the day, it says more about him than it does about me.
> 
> It's sad that our marriage has deteriorated to this point but the only thing I can do is move onward and upward.


This is a guy who is guilty of taking his wife for granted.
Someday, when he comes to his senses he will wake up and realize what a dufus he's been; "she was there all the time....and I never realized how beautiful she is..........."


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> This is a guy who is guilty of taking his wife for granted.
> Someday, when he comes to his senses he will wake up and realize what a dufus he's been; "she was there all the time....and I never realized how beautiful she is..........."


Thank you, that's a very kind explanation.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I am not a man...but I will say this...he doesn't deserve you. Don't you change a hair for him. Now...you look in the mirror and see the things YOU want to change for YOU and SCREW him! Do what makes YOU feel better for YOU...but not for him. Let him BEG you to stay...and if he doesn't KICK HIS ASS OUT!
> 
> What a horrible ******* he is to say that to you!!!!
> 
> I wish you the best doll!


I agree! Mrs. Adams is SO right.

To answer the other question: In the end I'm attracted to two traits, a heart and a brain. The rest isn't so important.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

boobs
but
boobs
full lips
boobs
boobs boobs


----------

